# Coralife 75G Skimmer in 90 Gallon tank



## maartenvr (Jul 6, 2013)

I have a Coralife 75G which I am using in the sump of a 90 gallon tank.
Will this be an issue? Should I get a larger skimmer?


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

biger is beter but for a low bio load that will be fine tho


----------

